# findlay res.



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

was out at the res. yesterday and lo and behold they put the docks in. can't believe they 're in . last year they didn't get them in till may. also the dnr were out there netting. love to know what they got out of it. they were in the 1st res out in front of the docks and on the north bank. would be nice if they would put a posting on there web site with the numbers and sizes that they got.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I have heard , through other people anyway , that when they do their surveys out there they see lots of fish of all kinds and the numbers are good. They must be catching them all and sewing their mouths shut because the nobodys catch rate reflects the good numbers they talk about.


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

I sent them a tweet this morning asking them how it went. Not that I expect a response, though. Worth a try!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

It's sad that the dnr drags their feet every spring getting the ramps in. I guess my fishing license $ goes towards getting higher priority areas ramps in. Seems to me all the up ground reservoirs in nw ohio are managed poorly as far as fishing opportunities are concerned. Granted they are water supply first and foremost but come on. I can remember fishing for bluegill and perch in the weedbeds that once were numerous in Findlay. The fishing hasn't been worth a hoot since they killed off the weeds IMO. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Was on #2 quite a few times last year and only caught 1 little cat. Do they stock it anymore? I mean its just sad. I honestly dont think Ive ever heard of anyone that has ever caught more than a few fish there. At least no one that was being honest.


----------



## surfin4stripers (Sep 3, 2009)

I was just going to post how's the fishing at Findlay. I'm from the NE forum but need to be out that way on Sunday. Was thinking about towing out the boat but it doesnt sound like Findlay is a hot spot. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

The water got so messed up last year with the high temps and lack of rain that in my opinion it will be years before it comes back to what it was a couple years ago, if even then. Although,,,, you never know untill you try....


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Two winters ago we iced fished #2 and caught lots of little walleye 10-14 inches they all went back in, there are some fish out there. The month of May was the always the walleye month there. Crawlers and slow trolling. We still go out in the evening and catch white bass and Walleye off shore throwing a small rooster tail or green jig 1/4 oz. But it is just to soon in the spring, quit yer bitchen already about the res. You guys were all crying when me and my peeps were slamming fish every evening, I offered to show you guys what to do and no replies. Arm Chair fishermen, ain't they great.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Go to the small res. on a flat, sunny day, troll harnesses with a #5 hammered gold colorado blade behind a bottom bouncer just off bottom, and you'll catch good, and I really mean GOOD fish from there. It is common for us on those days to catch a limit of 3-5 pound walleyes. Start in front of the pump house, and circle the reservoir where the dike meets bottom. You'll be shocked. The N.E. corner though we nick named "catfish Corner". You'll see why.


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Good to hear someone has some luck there. Does anyone know if they stock it at all?


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

davycrockett said:


> It's sad that the dnr drags their feet every spring getting the ramps in. I guess my fishing license $ goes towards getting higher priority areas ramps in. Seems to me all the up ground reservoirs in nw ohio are managed poorly as far as fishing opportunities are concerned. Granted they are water supply first and foremost but come on. I can remember fishing for bluegill and perch in the weedbeds that once were numerous in Findlay. The fishing hasn't been worth a hoot since they killed off the weeds IMO.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The DNR has nothing to do with these ramps, they are run by the Water department in Findlay. Call the Water Department and complain, they will get them in sooner.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

At times the DNR dumps fish Walleye, Perch and Channel Cat. It is not stocked for just dump and catch, the fish are fingerlings, some die, many are eaten by larger fish and a few make it to my freezer. It is not filled up where you can can just go and net your limit as many would like. Some days the fishing is good, some days it sucks. It is not stocked to the level of like ah..ah Indian Lake, but the res nor the findlay area can not take that pressure for long. When there were Crappie stocked we had hundreds of people cleaning out the fish, they were there and gone in a few years, weird really. I want it to be stocked to a level where the local kid can catch a bass or catfish when he goes out, not limits and limits, as this draws in the rif raf and who really gained what. Yea the locals took limits also.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

I Fish findlay alot. Tons of fish to be caught there. Get out there in May, alot of walleye to be caught out of #2 August is the time for perch in #1. Last year was a really down year. 

Theres more white bass than you would like to catch. I catch hundreds of them every year just to take home for fertilizer. Its crazy really the amount of white bass in there.


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

If we really want a good fishery, make it catch and release for a few years. Have more patrols; there is really nothing stopping anyone from taking as much as they want. Like I've said before, I consider myself a average fisherman at best, yet I can remember catching a heck of a lot more fish 5 years ago than now. 
You can still bet I'm gonna be out there as much as I can this year going after the cats and what few smallies are left. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## maumee_bowman (Feb 23, 2011)

9dodgefan said:


> If we really want a good fishery, make it catch and release for a few years. Have more patrols; there is really nothing stopping anyone from taking as much as they want. Like I've said before, I consider myself a average fisherman at best, yet I can remember catching a heck of a lot more fish 5 years ago than now.
> You can still bet I'm gonna be out there as much as I can this year going after the cats and what few smallies are left.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i agree with u, its a shame peolpe take everything they catch out let alone use fish as fertillizer thats just stupid


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

If we really want a good fishery, make it catch and release for a few years. Have more patrols; there is really nothing stopping anyone from taking as much as they want. Like I've said before, I consider myself a average fisherman at best, yet I can remember catching a heck of a lot more fish 5 years ago than now. 
You can still bet I'm gonna be out there as much as I can this year going after the cats and what few smallies are left!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

The res has been raped and pillaged for a looooong time. It was a brilliant, now terrible fishery and will only be fixed with tight and ENFORCED regulations.... not gonna happen.


----------



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

was really hoping to get there and try out trolling in my jon boat..... some sound positive, some not so much, id love to learn about this place....


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

maumee_bowman said:


> i agree with u, its a shame peolpe take everything they catch out let alone use fish as fertillizer thats just stupid


fish is amazing, organic fertilizer. I use junk fish such as carp, suckers...and will continue to do so. I cant see where I am wrong in doing this.


----------



## maumee_bowman (Feb 23, 2011)

LatinoHeat said:


> fish is amazing, organic fertilizer. I use junk fish such as carp, suckers...and will continue to do so. I cant see where I am wrong in doing this.


i understand junk fish but thats about it. but out of a res catching hundreds of wb to use as fertillizer is different that leads to weak populations which is what most of the people in this post have complained about in the res


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

i've said it before and i'll say it again the fishing out there is bad because the dnr and the city killed off all the weeds. when there was weed beds in the number 2 fishing was real good. big gills crappie walleye and cats. its not just people taking out more than there limits although you and i know it happens. yea there needs to be more dnr presents out there. but they are busy with deer poaching and walleye snagging than to worry about our little res. like i've said before they need to stock bigger fish in there to give them a fighting chance to survive. the white bass are way out off control. maybe they need a bigger preditor fish in there to take care of them. when they do stock it the white bass eat them before they hit the water. maybe they do need to make it c&r for a few years. there is no reall good answer.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

maumee_bowman said:


> i agree with u, its a shame peolpe take everything they catch out let alone use fish as fertillizer thats just stupid


Obviously you dont fish it enough. The white bass are out of control. Many many times i bring 2 in at once on a rapala. I'd be more than happy to give everyone i catch to somebody if they want to eat them, but until then im still tossing them in the field when i get home.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

maumee_bowman said:


> i understand junk fish but thats about it. but out of a res catching hundreds of wb to use as fertillizer is different that leads to weak populations which is what most of the people in this post have complained about in the res


White bass fall in the catagory as junk fish IMO


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

The Christmas trees did help save some of the stocked fish but there pretty much gone now And the city does not want anymore put in .

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

You just can't satisfy fishermen. In one thread people are complaining about weeds in Upper Sandusky ruining the fishing, then people in here are complaining about killing off the weed beds. I agree killing off the weed beds are a huge mistake for fishing impoundments. It robs the body of cover for the fry, food for the fry, and eliminates a source of oxygen. I don't think it has the same number of fish in it as it did when the weed beds were there, but I do think there are plenty of fish in it still. You just have to change techniques. Instead of targeting weed beds, try working the submerged road bed, and contour changes. You'll be shocked at what that does for you.


----------



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

ive been studying the topo maps and looking at some contures and you can clearly see the road.... im still interested in trying this.. especially warm summer nights.... any luck near fish attractors, or using a subergable green fish attracting light? Thanks for any help i really was hoping to try some pan fishing there too.


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass (Sep 6, 2011)

lol... kinda sad to see these kinda reactions ...What a Waste..


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass (Sep 6, 2011)

walkerdog said:


> White bass fall in the catagory as junk fish IMO


You fall as a poor angler imo


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

walkerdog said:


> White bass fall in the catagory as junk fish IMO


"Junk" fish? and what makes you call them a "junk" fish? i cant comprehend what makes people call fish that require different cooking methods "junk" fish. you know, less anglers like this would be great.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Carp also require a different cooking method. If ya eat wb, I'd be more than happy to give everyone I catch to you. I'll even deliver if ya live close by. But there's no denying that the reason walleye and perch population has dropped because of the trash fish and the reservoir is over run with them and they need thinned out


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

Ill assure you Walkerdog is anything but a "poor angler." I've relied on many of his posts about fishing in Findlay.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

walkerdog said:


> Carp also require a different cooking method. If ya eat wb, I'd be more than happy to give everyone I catch to you. I'll even deliver if ya live close by. But there's no denying that the reason walleye and perch population has dropped because of the trash fish and the reservoir is over run with them and they need thinned out


yeah, i think ive said that multiple times, yet no one seems to see that.....
alright, im a bit less PO, so now ive got questions
how would a white bass lower the perch or walleye population? and how have you cooked your white bass? i know they can be fishy.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

I personally like white bass. I've cooked them 2 ways. Fried and grilled(for fish tacos). The most important thing is to catch them in colder water. When water gets too warm or if u don't keep them on ice, the filets get a little too soft. The meat is sensitive to temp change


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

walkerdog said:


> Obviously you dont fish it enough. The white bass are out of control. Many many times i bring 2 in at once on a rapala. I'd be more than happy to give everyone i catch to somebody if they want to eat them, but until then im still tossing them in the field when i get home.


When do u start catching them like that? I just enjoy fishing and love having high catch days regardless of what is on the hook. I will eat some and use done as fertilizer too. Can u productively catch them in good numbers from shore or waist deep in waders??? Sadly, I am still one year out in owning a boat


----------



## maumee_bowman (Feb 23, 2011)

walkerdog said:


> Carp also require a different cooking method. If ya eat wb, I'd be more than happy to give everyone I catch to you. I'll even deliver if ya live close by. But there's no denying that the reason walleye and perch population has dropped because of the trash fish and the reservoir is over run with them and they need thinned out


white bass are not a junk fish, people all over eat them, people flock to the wihte bass runs in the rivers off erie to catch and eat them they r not junk fish and it appears others agree they are not as well


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

LatinoHeat said:


> When do u start catching them like that? I just enjoy fishing and love having high catch days regardless of what is on the hook. I will eat some and use done as fertilizer too. Can u productively catch them in good numbers from shore or waist deep in waders??? Sadly, I am still one year out in owning a boat


I usually only fish findlay in may or august. They can be caught just about anytime between then. Many can be caught from shore.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> how would a white bass lower the perch or walleye population? and how have you cooked your white bass? i know they can be fishy.


WB can lower the perch and eye population, because they will eat just about anything they see. Including perch and walleye fingerlings. With an over abundance of white bass, every time they stock that res they may as well just be feeding the white bass.

I've grilled them and fried them and I don't like them. Good to catch not to eat, at least in my house that is.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

Is there any chance the weeds will ever come back? And did they kill them to increase the water quality or?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Jmsteele187 said:


> WB can lower the perch and eye population, because they will eat just about anything they see. Including perch and walleye fingerlings. With an over abundance of white bass, every time they stock that res they may as well just be feeding the white bass.
> 
> I've grilled them and fried them and I don't like them. Good to catch not to eat, at least in my house that is.
> 
> ...


right. that makes sense. a solution might be to just stock them when they are a larger size. white bass don't seems to have that big of a mouth. but that's a suggestion.
Ive found that soaking in salt water can remove nasty tastes. I once caught some catfish from some not so clean water. it tasted pretty strong and musky, like white bass. I had procrastinated and let it sit in the fridge for a few days in the salt water. when I got around to cooking it, it had almost none of the funky taste. I had put that batch of fish in buttermilk and the breading and fried it. I think the white bass skin is really funky, and that fatty skin is probably the source. it also can get mushy when not kept cold. just try want I described above and make some tartar sauce. if you don't like it, at least you can mask the taste with the tartar sauce.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

You have to remove all the dark meat from the whitebass fillet. That is where the strong taste comes from. If you do that and take proper care of them after their caught, I. E. keep them alive or put them on ice, I promise you can't tell them apart from yellow perch, bluegills or walleyes when fried. When I'm walleye fishing lake erie any and all keeper size whitebass go into my cooler right along with the walleyes.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Come to fish Findlay the last 1 1/2 hours of day light standing on shore, no wading at findlay, light casting rod with like 6 lb line and small roostertails or panther martins in yellow or gold, 1/4 oz jigs work well also, a pair of hemo's to take hooks out and just walk the shorline casting you may just get a few walleye or maybe a smallmouth. If you live to far away it is not worth it if you can come for a good time do it, let the water warm up a little bit.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

I live in monroe, mi. Not too far away. I'm thinking about an hour, maybe a cpl minutes more. If I could get a cpl good hours fishing it will be worth it. I heard night time cat fishing used to be great over there, but it has been slow in recent seasons. How do I tell #1 from #2???


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

LatinoHeat said:


> I live in monroe, mi. Not too far away. I'm thinking about an hour, maybe a cpl minutes more. If I could get a cpl good hours fishing it will be worth it. I heard night time cat fishing used to be great over there, but it has been slow in recent seasons. How do I tell #1 from #2???


2 is the bigger one to the north. Cats are still in there, but its not what it used to be. I certainly wouldn't make the drive from Monroe to hit the Findlay res.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Jmsteele187 said:


> WB can lower the perch and eye population, because they will eat just about anything they see. Including perch and walleye fingerlings. With an over abundance of white bass, every time they stock that res they may as well just be feeding the white bass.
> 
> I've grilled them and fried them and I don't like them. Good to catch not to eat, at least in my house that is.
> 
> ...


White bass are also a lot more agressive feeders than fish like perch , and with an overabundance of them they beat everything else to the food supply. You have a bunch of fat and happy perch and walleye if the wb population is kept in check but Ive never seen so many white bass , its crazy.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree that a WB pop that is too large screws up game fish pop, but since the situation is what it is, ill take a drive down there to enjoy tight lines and help thin the herd!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Here in lies the problem with weed bed removal. There is no place for young fish to hide from the predatory packs of white bass. They will ball the fry up against the surface and slash through the school feeding, and disorienting the fry turning them into easy pickins'. Until you have cover for the fry, you can expect more white bass numbers, and smaller sizes.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Do they treat the reservoirs for weeds, or did they just go through and remove it all? If they don't treat the water, it's only a matter of time till the weeds return.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Do they treat the reservoirs for weeds, or did they just go through and remove it all? If they don't treat the water, it's only a matter of time till the weeds return.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


They treat the res 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

They treated for zebra mussels too and killed them off , which is good since they are a pest but they were a plentiful and easy source of food for perch and other fish , especially larval stage mussels for fry sized fish , its documented and you can look it up. Maybe just coincidence , but I seen the most drastic decline in perch catches since the mussels were gone. The mussels used to be thick and covered most of the rocks from the shoreline out to a few feet. I have a theory that young fish grew faster and bigger with such an abundant food source. Now that they are gone the young fish dont have such a buffet literally under their noses all the time. Just saying it may be one of the contributing reasons why the fishing hasnt been as good for some species as it has been in the past.


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

I definitely agree wb are a junk fish when I go to the res or the lake. The get a good headache off the motor. Let the bird eat them. I have however taken a few out of the res and put them in the in-laws pond to have something new to catch. As far as putting them on the table, no way.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yonder said it well. Many of the jumbos we cleaned a couple years ago were full of crushed zebra shells. At certain times of the year the perch will have 1 inch crawfish in their bellies. As some will remember there used to be a huge Shad kill after winter. Thousands would be washed up on shore, now nothing! The city is under strick regulations when it comes to water quality. It is the cost of treating the water at the water plant that dicktates how the water is controled at the res. The higher the quality of city water,(to attract bussiness and development) the less they care about fishing at the res. W/B are easy to catch from shore in late April and into June. Most will be in the 10 inch size. They are great to use a few for tomato plants.


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

Put some of those white bass on ice they taste great,,,shadowalker


----------



## Beardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Going to get the boat out and give #2 a try in a few weeks. Planned on pulling harnesses behind planner boards and running as close to shore as I can. Any opinions on this strategy?


----------



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

Beardo said:


> Going to get the boat out and give #2 a try in a few weeks. Planned on pulling harnesses behind planner boards and running as close to shore as I can. Any opinions on this strategy?


i was thinking along the same lines as you...... fill us in on how it goes.....


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Great strategy, but I recommend working were the dike meets the bottom. You'll find 2 transition areas there. Rock/mud, and the depth change. That usually equals success.


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

went back out there this morning and the dnr was just coming in from the north side of the number 2. they said they were doing a perch survey. said they would pull the nets in about 4 or 5 hours. they said they put perch in there last year and you should be catchable in a couple yrs. we'll see. they also said they were doing a walleye and a saugeye count in number 1 with electronic tags. the floats that they have out there have trans. on them and any tagged fish going by them will count them. i guess its more of a migration survey from what its sounds like to me. they didn't say when or if they would post the results.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Migration my gosh man that res is only a 100 acres or so, migration. You gave me a good laugh tonight, thank you. How about just swiming around like a olive in a clear glass.


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

Weekender#1 said:


> Migration my gosh man that res is only a 100 acres or so, migration. You gave me a good laugh tonight, thank you. How about just swiming around like a olive in a clear glass.


Maybe they thought the fish grew wings


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Well it is around 340 acres with a stong current when they open the valve that comes from #1. The water flows from the NE corner to the pump house near the dock.


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

well i couldn't figure it out either. why would you count fish that you already tagged to get a count? don't you think they already know how many the put in? any way they are doing somekind of a survey out there.


----------

